# What my hubby built for me



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

The last few days hubby has been off work ( tiny vacation lol) and 2 weeks ago he came across some metal ducts that were being thrown out since they were replaced apparently ( according to the fellows doing the work). They didn't want to have to bother with the ones they were throwing away so hubby was nice enough to do it for them lol
He built me some very large "raised beds" out of them along with some skids to sit them on. We can move them with the bobcat if we want.
There should be another one on the end but hubby had taken it down to the meadow where we have some top soil we dug up so he could fill it.

I plan on using these ( they're 4ftx4ft) for all kind of veggies and I want to plant raspberries in one of them









He also found some round metal ducts and he did the same for them. I plan on planting blueberries in the round ones










These are the small round metal "barrels" he found in a dumpster. It turns out they're old shop vacs that someone threw out ( wth?) Hubby gutted them for scrap and I plan on using them for individual plants maybe like peppers or tomatoes 









Between using the topsoil for filling most of the containers(2/3) and then adding some garden soil I got for only $2 a bag at walmart on sale to finish off topping them off for planting I'm hoping to have a good harvest this year.

I also bought some large planters and window boxes for carrots and lettuce and herbs.
I've been searching for some garlic chives since mine didn't winter over like my onion chives do. I may have to go to starting them from seeds if I find any. I don't know why they're so hard to find. :scratch

I prefer to do raised beds not only for my back but because we have very shale soil. you want to talk about rocks?! good grief. and it's not very healthy soil being mostly rock. There is dirt but it's only good for orchards ( which this land was before we bought it. a peach orchard. after 30 years I still find pits when I dig lol)


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I like your hubs already! Good thinking outside the box on the raised beds. The ones on wheels (keep those wheels on if you can) would work nicely for potatoes, especially if you use old straw to hill them up. When they are all done, just wheel them to the compost heap, dump out the straw and pick out the spuds. Nice save on the salvage! Don'cha' just love what some folks throw away?


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

How romantic!


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

kappydell said:


> I like your hubs already! Good thinking outside the box on the raised beds. The ones on wheels (keep those wheels on if you can) would work nicely for potatoes, especially if you use old straw to hill them up. When they are all done, just wheel them to the compost heap, dump out the straw and pick out the spuds. Nice save on the salvage! *Don'cha' just love what some folks throw away?*


I know! 
Haven't thought of potatoes hmmm.....

we're keeping the wheels on. that way we can move them to mow or weed whack.

he did the same with some pipes that weren't gonna be used and they worked great last year. the cukes and sweet peppers I planted in them did really well


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

notyermomma said:


> How romantic!


yea. I kinda like him so I'll keep him around 

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

You've gotta love a man that thinks outside of the box! Especially when he's thinking of you...


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

A man who can recycle will never be bored or hunger.
Great job, I have plastic drums & 5 gallon buckets, if you are ever in midlands of S.C., I could get you 20 or so.
What kind of raspberries are you planting?


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

crabapple said:


> A man who can recycle will never be bored or hunger.
> Great job, I have plastic drums & 5 gallon buckets, if you are ever in midlands of S.C., I could get you 20 or so.
> *What kind of raspberries are you planting?*


I'm going this morning to buy some so I'll have to wait and see.

I saw a picture where you can cut holes, bend them out( using heat and a pry bar) and use them to plant things in them in the big blue barrels. kinda like a giant strawberry jar


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Went to lowes this morning and bought one of the last 2 raspberry bushes left. Its called Heritage and doesn't need another to pollinate it.

I doubt I'll get any berries in June but maybe hopefully some in sept.

http://www.fast-growing-trees.com/HeritageRaspberry.htm

supposed to be fast growing and very adaptable to soils but I'll be adding some store bought garden soil to our shale so it gets a good start


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Genevieve said:


> I'm going this morning to buy some so I'll have to wait and see.
> 
> I saw a picture where you can cut holes, bend them out( using heat and a pry bar) and use them to plant things in them in the big blue barrels. kinda like a giant strawberry jar


Yes, with a heat gun & channel lock will work too.
I can get 30 gallon & 55 gallon food grade drums for free.
I cut them in half to make big pots out of them.
Ugly, but I am cheap, so I just use them on the farm.


----------

